# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Κίνηση στην Μεταμόρφωση

## basilis_a

Καλησπέρα 

Ψάχνω άτομα κοντά στην περιοχή μου για σύνδεση με το δίκτυο .Το στίγμα μου είναι #8627 . Είμαι αρκετά ψηλά και λογικά θα έχω οπτική επαφή με όποιον είναι νοτιο δυτικά από εμένα .Όποιος είναι κοντά και έχει κόμβο ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου για να κάνουμε καμιά δοκιμή .

Ευχαριστώ 
Basilis_a(#8627)

----------


## sotiris

Με μια γρήγορη ματιά φαίνεται ότι έχεις οπτική προς τον infl00p (#2522) , devout (#3112) , artpas (#1011) , LeVeL1 (#3701)

----------


## basilis_a

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση 

Προσπάθησα να επικοινωνήσω με τον Level 1(#3701) μέσο του wind αλλά προς το παρόν δεν έχω πάρει απάντηση ... Θα προσπαθήσω και με τους υπόλοιπους .

----------


## dti

Πιθανότατα έχουμε οπτική επαφή. Αν βλέπεις το τέλος των λόφων στα Τουρκοβούνια, όρια Φιλοθέης με Ν. Ιωνία, βλέπεις κι εμένα!

Έχω διαθέσιμο interface για άμεσο backbone link εφόσον μπορείς να συνδέσεις και την περιοχή της Μεταμόρφωσης μετά την Αττική οδό.
Βγάλε αν θες φωτογραφίες από την ταράτσα σου και ανέβασέ τες εδώ.
Στείλε με pm ένα τηλέφωνό σου να επικοινωνήσουμε.

----------


## basilis_a

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις


Σχεδόν σίγουρα έχουμε οπτική επαφή dti αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι προς τα ανατολικά υπάρχουν κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας αναμεσά μας οπότε δεν ξέρω αν είναι εφικτή επικοινωνία . 

Πριν από ένα χρόνο αν θυμάσε dti είχαμε έρθει σε επαφή και είχες έρθει για scan στην ταράτσα μου ,αλλά τότε έμενα στην Ν.Ιωνία ( Αλσούπολη ) και δεν έκανα τίποτα γιατί μετακόμισα ( μάντεψε που ) στην Μεταμόρφωση . 

Θα σου στείλω pm για επιβεβαίωση του τηλεφώνου σου .

----------


## dti

Έγινε το scan λίνο πριν σκοτεινιάσει χθες.
Ο Βασίλης έχει καταπληκτική ταράτσα που έχει θέα το μισό λεκανοπέδιο (από Μαρούσι και νοτιότερα, μέρος από Μεταμόρφωση και όλα τα Δυτικά προάστεια από Μενίδι και νοτιότερα μέχρι θάλασσα, καθώς επίσης και θέα προς το Θριάσειο Πεδίο).
Δυστυχώς δεν πιάσαμε κάποιο ap από την ταλαιπωρημένη περιοχή της Μεταμόρφωσης.

Επισυνάπτω τα σχετικά αρχεία.

----------


## koum6984

basilis_a κανε ενα scan γιατι εχω βαλει δοκιμαστικα ενα ap που μολις βγουν και τα links θα ειναι κανονικα επανω.
αυτο που πρεπει να σου βγαλει ειναι awmn_test_koum6984.

Φιλικα Παναγιωτης

----------


## jchr

Υπαρχει και ο aba #4429 που ειναι ετοιμος με δυο 5αρια iface και περιμενει...
δειτε στο wind αν ειναι να μπει κι αυτος στο δικτυο..

----------


## dti

Μία πρόταση (καθαρά μέσα από το WiND):
koum6984 #7390--> aba #4429 --> pouran24 #6401
Επίσης, με ένα τρίτο interface στον aba #4429 πιθανόν να μπορεί να βγει κι ο infl00p #2522.
Μήπως ήρθε η ώρα για ένα τοπικό meeting - ταρατσάδα για επιβεβαίωση της ύπαρξης οπτικής επαφής μεταξύ των διαφόρων σημείων;
Η Μεταμόρφωση πρέπει επιτέλους να πάψει να είναι η μεγαλύτερη μαύρη τρύπα...

----------


## jchr

ο κομβος aba ειναι ετοιμος να σηκωσει και 3ο και 4ο iface , αλλα να τον συνδεσουμε πρωτα...  ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

Γιάννη, ο aba θα συνδεθεί.

εσύ κοίτα να δεις τι θα γίνει με το
aba - caftis or pouran (προτιμαται ο caftis, που εχει περισσοτερες διαδρομες, μια εκ αυτων ειναι με stelio, οποτε θα υπαρχει και εναλλακτικη των υπερβορειων)
aba - koum
aba - pater2 (εχει με stelio, οποτε παιζει 2 εξοδο για τους ακραιους)

εαν μπορουν να βγουν τα παραπανω, κοιτα τι θα γίνει:
digi/69eyes - sotiris - koum - aba (ο aba αποκτα σταθερη και γρηγορη συνδεση προς τα κεντρικα ΒΒ)

ο pater2 ειναι προτιμοτερο να το βγαλει μαζι σου, γιατι εγω εχω andrew και στα 7κμ δεν νομιζω να παιξει, ενω εσυ με πιατο θα ειναι καλυτερα.
ο pater2 τωρα εχει με stelios - amar2 - klp

----------


## koum6984

Σωτηρη εριξα pm στον jchr να δουμε , γιατι δεν το βλεπω ζωηρο με τον aba μαλλον ειναι πισω απο μια πολυκατοικια που πιθανον να μην τον βλεπω καθολου.
Βεβαια δεν χανουμε τιποτα να κανουμε καμια δοκιμη.
Η συναντηση η οποια αναφερε ο dti ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο να μαζευτουν ολοι αυτοι.
Θα δουμε.
Να συναντηθω πρωτα με τον jchr να δουμε εαν μπορουν να γινουν ολοι αυτοι οι συνδιασμοι που γραφονται στο forum.
Και μετα τα συζηταμε ολα.
ABA εαν εχεις τον εξοπλισμο κανε ενα scan να δεις εαν με πιανεις.

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Μία πρόταση (καθαρά μέσα από το WiND):
> koum6984 #7390--> aba #4429 --> *pouran24 #6401*


O pouran24 δεν μπορεί προς το παρόν να σηκώσει άλλο if.  ::

----------


## sotiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Μία πρόταση (καθαρά μέσα από το WiND):
> koum6984 #7390--> aba #4429 --> *pouran24 #6401*
> 
> 
> O pouran24 δεν μπορεί προς το παρόν να σηκώσει άλλο if.


Να ερωτηθεί ο caftis τότε εάν μπορεί να βγάλει άλλο ένα link.

----------


## johns

Παρών bb έτοιμο και up 
Awmn 6980 scan for bb 

Το απόγευμα γυρίζω και το πιάτο προς τα εκεί.

Περιμένω pm 

john-s

----------


## sotiris

To wind δείχνει οπτική με τον koum, για μιλήστε λίγο μεταξύ σας.

----------


## johns

Ναι το έχω προσέξει αυτό το link αλλά αυτή την στιγμή έχω μόνο ένα ελεύθερο 
If, από τον άλλο μήνα θα έχω άλλα τέσσερα up

Ποιο από τα δύο link είναι καλλίτερα να βγει ??????????

----------


## sotiris

> Ποιο από τα δύο link είναι καλλίτερα να βγει ??????????


Με όποιον έχεις οπτική από Μεταμόρφωση...δεν είναι και πολλοί οι ενεργοί κόμβοι εκεί.

----------


## koum6984

> Επίσης, με ένα τρίτο interface στον aba #4429 πιθανόν να μπορεί να βγει κι ο infl00p #2522.


Αποκλειεται να τον βλεπει.
Εγω βλεπω οριακα τον infloop και ο aba ειναι πιο κατω απο μενα προς την Γ.Παπανδρεου.
Εαν δεν τον κοβει καποια αλλη πολυκατοικια σιγουρα τον κοβει η δικια μου.  ::  
Και το χειροτερο? μπροστα απο τον infloop χτιζεται πολυκατοικια το ειδαμε απο την ταρατσα μου προχτες.

----------


## dti

Δυστυχώς δε μπόρεσα να έλθω αργά για τα καλώδια.
Πιθανότατα τη Δευτέρα το απόγευμα. Στείλε pm αν μπορείς.

----------


## caftis

Την αλλη εβδομαδα θα παω για αγωρα εξοπλισμου για αλλο ενα λινκ οπωτε μπορουμε να δοκιμασουμε.Αν θελετε για 2.4 υπαρχει εξοπλισμος

----------


## jchr

> ... για 2.4 υπαρχει εξοπλισμος


αν θες κανε ενα scan και δες αν πιανεις κατι με ssid "test-xxx"
θα ειναι καπoιο απο τα hotspot του aba ..

----------


## sotiris

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=277595#277595
caftis, εαν θες έλα σε εκείνο το thread για να μιλάμε πιο μαζεμένα.

δοκιμάστε με τον Koum για λινκ στα 2.4 (μέχρι να αγοράσεις εξοπλισμό), τουλάχιστον να δούμε την Μεταμορφωση να ρουτάρει πακέτα, εγω το Σ/Κ (εάν δεν προκύψει κάποιο πρόβλημα) θα βγάλω το λινκ με τον koum σε a.

τουλάχιστον να κεντράρετε τις κεραίες στα 2.4 (είναι και η πιο χρονοβόρα διαδικασία) και μετά να αλλάξετε απλά feeders.

εάν δεν υπάρχει οπτική ανάμεσα στο koum-aba, τότε ο koum να βγάλει λινκ μαζί σου, εάν υπάρχει οπτική (Koum-aba) να το βγάλει ο aba μαζί σου.

----------


## tripkaos

τωρα στην Μεταμόρφωση υπαρχει ΑΡ με 

ssid awmn_koum6984_test

dhcp 10.35.251.3 εως 10.35.251.22

ελευθερο χωρις macfiltering

scan-αρετε και συνδεθειτε

----------


## password

Παιδιά, εγώ είμαι δίπλα στη Φιλαδέλφεια. Η κατάσταση εδώ δεν είναι και πολύ καλή, και είμαι και λίγο άπειρος. Αν υπάρχει κάποιος να μου δώσει ένα χεράκι βοήθειας, θα το εκτιμούσα, το στίγμα μου είναι #11553.

----------


## koum6984

Εαν και το nick σου μου θυμιζει λιγο ρακιντζη και eurovision κατι θα κανουμε  ::   ::   :: 
Λοιπον στειλε ενα πμ να κανονισουμε να δουμε εαν με βλεπεις να σε βοηθησω να κανεις και ενα σκαναρισμα.
Και βλεπουμε.

----------

